# Propagating Pearl weed?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I had a small aria of carpet/w that. If you have an open aria you can lay down some of it in individual pieces and put sub on top of each end and if the pieces are long enough on the middle as well. It does not have anything like good roots and you need to be careful 
when trimming it or you can pull it up. I just let mine grow till it reached the top before
I cut it to let the roots get longer first. I cut it off about 2-3 inches each time I cut it.
I would let it grow for about a month each time. This allows side stems to get growing but you will cut it shorter so I don't know that it did much good. Mostly letting it get to the top caused more shoots to come up from the bottom. Eventually it was about 1.5".
After you trim it, it will look trimmed for the first two weeks. This plant grows better in med light than low light.








While in the process of getting it shorter.


----------



## aaronbear (Mar 17, 2013)

I had good success with a pearl weed carpet by planting plugs if 1-3 stems every inch or so, the same way you would plant any carpeting plant. Instead of letting it grow long first, I started pruning aggressively as soon as the plans were rooting, you have to be careful when trimming not to pull them up yet though because the roots will be shallow at that point. Eventually if you keep training them low with constant trimmings then they will stay low and grow as a carpet. The thing about carpeting with pearl weed though is that you still need to trim it once a week to keep it carpeting even after it's been trained and in order to keep it low you will also need at least med light or it will grow long and stringy no matter what. Honestly if you want a good carpet just do what it takes to grow some hc, which will look better anyways.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

high light and good co2, ferts make it spread horizontally ime, but as aaron said, you'll need to trim the vertical growth. also, over time the roots do not keep the mat down, and whole sections will float up. i second aaron's suggestion to use hc. just remember to keep it trimmed to 1/2" in height or else you'll get the same loose rooting as the glomeratus.


----------

